# 2 white female rats looking for new homes - Suburbs of Chicago IL



## JWit21324 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have 2 white females that are about 6-7 months in age. I am looking for a new home for them. I do not have the time that they need and I feel bad they are stuck in their cage all the time. They are super friendly and like to be handled but are a little timid since I do have time to invest in them. 

There is no charge for them and the cage/items that will come with them. I just want them to have a nice home.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

You will have better luck if you put the location in the title of the thread. Where are you? Good luck!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm fairly close but I won't be in Chicago until Easter.


----------



## JWit21324 (Nov 21, 2016)

Let me talk to my wife, we might be able to meet you half way. Where are you at in Wisconsin?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Racine. If you can wait until Easter, I can come straight to you, as I'll be in Burbank.


----------



## JWit21324 (Nov 21, 2016)

Easter will be fine. Do you want the cage and other items for them?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I could use a new cage, to be honest. My backup is falling apart. Whatever you are willing to throw in would be appreciated but not entirely necessary.


----------



## JWit21324 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not a problem.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I sent you a PM. Not sure if you got it. I've been waiting for a response.


----------



## JWit21324 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yep just got it and responded.


----------



## comprar (Dec 4, 2015)

Easter will be fine. Do you want the cage and other items for them?


----------

